# Just moved to Viareggio



## CTinIT (Dec 5, 2011)

My family (2 boys and husband) has just moved to Viareggio for my husbands job. We have come over from Connecticut in the States. My husband is English and a captain on a private yacht that is based here for the winter. We have been here one month and are very eager to meet and make friends with some English speakers! People with kids is a great bonus as I am trying to find out about schools, activities, etc. our boys are 1 and 3 yrs old. Any advice on the ins and outs of Viareggio would be so appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CTinIT said:


> My family (2 boys and husband) has just moved to Viareggio for my husbands job. We have come over from Connecticut in the States. My husband is English and a captain on a private yacht that is based here for the winter. We have been here one month and are very eager to meet and make friends with some English speakers! People with kids is a great bonus as I am trying to find out about schools, activities, etc. our boys are 1 and 3 yrs old. Any advice on the ins and outs of Viareggio would be so appreciated. Thank you!




hello and welcome to the forum,


Why not have a look at church notice boards to see if there is a service in English.. if there is then you will know that there are English speakers about, the church may do coffee mornings etc

maiden


----------

